# [CUPS] Orientacja papieru

## icemanPL

Witam drukuje z konsoli komendą 

```

lpr -P SAMSUNG plik

```

Wszystko jest ok podczas drukowania plików gdy wydruk jest pionowy , gorzej gdy pdf jest poziomy wtedy drukarka zamiast go obracać to skaluje wydruk do szerokości pionowej kartki , czy można w linii komend określić orientacje papieru ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

---

A wystarczylo sprwadzic na googlach jak obrocic wydruk.

Setting the Orientation w http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/options.html (pierwszy link z google).

FYI stawianie przerw przed pytajnikami, wykrzyknikami, kropkami czy przecinkami jest bledem. Chyba tylko w jezyku francuskim jest to jako-tako dozwolone.

----------

## icemanPL

No więc tak 

```
-o landscape

-o orientation-requested=4
```

Nic nie daja wydruk wyglada tak :

```

________

|   xxxx|

|   xxxx|

|_______|

a powinien

________

|xxxxxxx|

|xxxxxxx|

|xxxxxxx|

```

----------

